# Hour Meter Question



## tjokl (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am the proud new owner of a Husqvarna GTH24V52LS Lawn Tractor. I purchased used with only 25 hours on the machine. It came with a collection system with blower, and a snow blower. Love the machine so far.

I have one question that I can't seem to get an answer on. I've called Husq customer support (the call center I got was not knowledgeable at all. They just read from the meter.) I've even contacted a few local power equipment shops with no luck.

The hour meter is reading 50 hours on the right, however, there's a blinking "0" all the way to the left on the hour meter.

Any ideas what this about? I think it may be some kind of maintenance reminder, but I can't get it to stop blinking. Whenever the hour meter is on, the 0 blinks on the left of the meter. I have done oil change at 25 hours when I first got it and I just did an oil and filter change at 50 hrs.
Thanks for the advice. I'll update my profile with pics soon.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..tjokl.. I would just be guessing but I believe it is what counts off the tenths for the hours? Maybe someone else will know for sure. Is it blinking to the left, or right of the hrs?


----------



## tjokl (Oct 16, 2013)

The blinking "0" is all the to the left of the hour meter window and the hours are all the way to the right. There isn't an apparent connection between the two.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How many seconds or minutes between blinks?


----------



## tjokl (Oct 16, 2013)

1 second or so. It is continuous and pretty rapid.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Are you sure its a O it should be a hour glass icon it counts the hrs by the seconds from start to finish some stay on even when the mower is turned off but the icon does not flash then. Some of them flash the entire number when service is due, and it will do so for one hour of use. Mine does it at 50 hrs, and 100 hrs it flashes until 51hrs, 101 hrs and then it stops flashing the whole number but the hour glass icon always flashes during operation.


----------



## tjokl (Oct 16, 2013)

Attached is a picture of the meter. You can see the 0 on the left.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From what I can see in the pic, that object is not a zero as it is only about half as tall as the other numbers.

I'd try and find out what brand the meter is and then try and get some info on it. Think that is the best way to find out what the symbol is.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> From what I can see in the pic, that object is not a zero as it is only about half as tall as the other numbers.
> 
> I'd try and find out what brand the meter is and then try and get some info on it. Think that is the best way to find out what the symbol is.





Its an hourglass mine has one too if you look at the big one on the meter the one on the left is the same thing. The meter shows hrs, minutes, and the hourglass counts the seconds.


----------



## hotstang (Apr 24, 2011)

Some of these new hour meters have a maintenance reminder in them. The will count down to 0 from 50 and start over to remind you to change your oil. Most of them do not have a reset or any way to alter the reminder if you change your early or late.


----------



## tjokl (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tjokl said:


> Thanks all.




I hope we helped. Stick around, and come here anytime you can.


----------

